# my 240sx



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Just thought I would post some pics since I'm new to this forum...









































http://www.cardomain.com/id/sparklemotion


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet ass 240..im looking for 1 myself..


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn, nice clean s13


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Awsome 240 mang. What kind of #'s you puttin down, any idea? Also like how it looks rather stock. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that 240 is HOT... nice job :thumbup:


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Nice car! Loving those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

nice.. :thumbup:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm hopin to get her on a dyno before the month is up.


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

nice s13! i love it! :drool: its my dream car


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet 240. Really like the rims. What size turbo are you running?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

It's a T3/T40E 50 trim with a .63 AR stage 3 wheel


----------

